# How often do you write?



## Harbinger (Sep 21, 2013)

Its great writing in my own time not having to finish it for any deadline or anything, but im jst wondering if tahts making me too lazy. Sometimes i write a couple of pages, sometimes a paragrah, and sometimes a sentance :/


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 21, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Its great writing in my own time not having to finish it for any deadline or anything, but im jst wondering if tahts making me too lazy. Sometimes i write a couple of pages, sometimes a paragrah, and sometimes a sentance :/




Better question, how often do you spell-check?


----------



## Troj (Sep 21, 2013)

I used to write for an hour a day, but I got sloppy. I'm trying to get back into it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 21, 2013)

Not often enough, at all.

That's why it took me 6 years to write one book.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 21, 2013)

Not as often as I used to, but I'll roleplay occasionally.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 21, 2013)

I try to do some every day but homework gets in the way. I just think of plots and write out whatever then polish it up later


----------



## Lobar (Sep 21, 2013)

Occasionally I give it a shot because I've always turned out pretty good written work for an assignment (even had an English teacher want me to read something I turned in to the class for extra credit), but without actual deadlines I can never stay focused enough to finish anything.

edit: Maybe I should take a story request some time, it might motivate me to actually follow through with it.


----------



## Gnarl (Sep 21, 2013)

Every day no matter what! I have written 52 books of various sizes in the last 30 years. And for some reason I still can't spell worth a darn!


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2013)

When I have projects, I aim for daily and at least an hour a day. Currently juggling two projects with writing, one's even a damned furry story! and I'm getting about two single spaced pages in a day, though Fridays are for getting hammered so nothing gets done then. 

Before I was doing any of this, I was writing weekly on a MyIGN blog, mostly reviewing books or talking about video games in a pseudopretentious way, so I was aiming for about two or so hours a week.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 21, 2013)

I write when I have the time and when I'm inspired.
And those two factors don't come together often.


----------



## Wither (Sep 22, 2013)

Every other day or so.


----------



## Friday (Sep 22, 2013)

Pretty much daily. I get antsy if not. Some days I have to skip, because I'm too busy, but still.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 22, 2013)

Not often enough.  I can't put a number to it because it's completely sporadic.  I did read something the other day that said that Franz Kafka believed the only true way to write something was to do it in one sitting, so as not to break the narrative or stylistic flow, and in some ways I agree with that.  Although he was batshit about it; he'd do it for novels, spending 56 hours straight sitting at his typewriter and only stopping to eat or use the bathroom.  That's what you call dedication.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 22, 2013)

I cannot write in this suburban environment. Several days of seclusion are required before my mind will relax enough for creative ideas to flow freely.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 22, 2013)

I haven't written much in awhile, I'm still waiting for one of my books to get read. In the past couple days I started playing with a book idea I've had for awhile, and it's turning out pretty good.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 22, 2013)

Usually when I have the free time and enough adequate material to put on paper. I'm one of those people that prefers to let the ideas come to me instead of forcing them. That way I'm more satisfied with the end result.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 9, 2013)

I rarely write actually. That might be the reason I think my writing skills have gone sour since middle school. I used to write every bloody day but nowadays I'd be lucky to write 30 minutes in a month.  

I can only write when I have a certain inspiration. This inspiration usually pops up at the most inappropriate moments, like at 3 in the morning or when I'm sick. Once I begin a piece I need to write it all within a few hours to a day or I lose interest in it. I can't write for more than 2 hours straight or I get exhausted.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Normally I write daily. I always keep a journal for work. I often write on my storys. Inspiration 
comes and if you don't run with it then it fades and you have lost sometning that could be 
A grand adventure. I rather miss my old Haunt F2F where I was involved in several RPG's 

My newest work is my first attempt at a Steam punk kind of story: here is an exerpt from it.


Cyan sat thinking. This old man was crafty and smart. He also knew how to handle people in ways that surprised her. He kept her and Vu from fighting to protect the Red Fox. He also could have killed them both on the flight deck. She had no clue what his goals or motivations were. â€œThe doctor calls you his friend and he trusts you and your judgment. Still I need the Pledges and assurances that the Pirate code and Guild rules require. If you refuse to make them then I cannot even consider giving you the position of General Officer. The job is highly important and you might be surprised what it will entail. Kiki has been covering for most of it and the other officers have been also. In emergencies you could be called to run this ship in my absence and may have to fight to protect it and its crew. That includes the Empire. You will have to be working in all facets of the ship and be able to handle yourself with the men, woman and, myself. I am the Captain and if your dispute my command you best have one hell of a good reason to show me as to why I should change it. I understand that you are also a Guardian for the Red Fox and that you wish to help protect her. What is your answer old man?â€ She said. 

The Locksmith looked at Cyan and the doctor and Vu. â€œI really like operating alone. This is not like what I do. Still to help and protect the Red Fox I must make sacrifices and change.â€ He looked at Cyan. â€œYou drive a hard bargain young Lady. To make an old man follow rules that he has never done in his entire life. Even the Emperor knew that I would not be caged with rules. The old Piratesâ€ he said. â€œHad Rules and a Guild.â€ Cyan finished his words. â€œWhere to you think I got my ideas and most of the Guild laws fromâ€ She said. â€œYes, yes I know. I had assumed that you would accept me as I am and let me be as I am. However, your rules and laws will not. You need me and The Red Fox needs me. I have many skills that you have not known of. They will be a great asset to the Red Fox. And like the Doctor my master, and his master and the line has served the Red Foxes that have appeared in the world. Thus I will agree to your terms and follow your orders. And I will challenge you when I feel you have made a wrong decision or call.â€ He said. â€œAnd I would expect no less from my general officer. Agreed?â€ She said. â€œAgreed.â€ He answered and they shook hands.


----------



## CellarDwellar (Oct 9, 2013)

I write about...maybe twice a week. I have a hard time with writers block too, but I normally defeat said things with appropriate music on overly loud headphones, some marijuwanners, and a comfortable chair. I know how you feel though man. Writers block ftl :c


----------



## Kaane (Oct 9, 2013)

Every time I get a new idea, I write, elaborating on it until I get bored.  And then I get a new idea and work on that one until I get bored.  And then I get another idea then get bored.  I never had big issues with writer's block, but I simply can't bloody focus on anything.  Plus, video games always seem to get in the way.  If I spent all my time on writing, t'would probably work out.  But until then, I'll just sit back and watch my multitudes of unfinished works and my few remaining brain cells die...slowly...


----------



## Conker (Oct 9, 2013)

Now that I'm working on a project, I write every day for about an hour or until I finish two single spaced pages. I take Friday's off since those are "get drunk and play Halo" nights.


----------



## Minako2012 (Oct 10, 2013)

I force myself to write something everyday even of its a midpoint scene or a one shot fanfic. Its never easy but it lets me work on my writing. Yes I write fanfics to combat writers block and practice my character writing.


----------



## SkyeLansing (Oct 10, 2013)

Write every day, no matter what. It is simple enough to do, no matter what anyone says.


----------



## GlanceReviver (Oct 15, 2013)

Back in high school and college I used to write every day, but now that I work full-time I think I might write something once a month on average.  And the less I write, the harder it gets to start writing when I do have the time.


----------



## Shouden (Oct 19, 2013)

Since I started school I get a nice hour of writing in between classes. And I've been doing a little writing here an there outside of school.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 19, 2013)

Not nearly enough. I used to write for hours a day, but I stopped, because, you know....excuses.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm currently writing what is to be a fantasy trilogy so I write about every day for that. I also am active in role playing and fanfic writing.


----------



## Unen (Oct 22, 2013)

I tend to write as and when I feel the desire too which means I have spurts of it and then stop for about a month though I only write pretty short stories, not really up for anything bigger yet. I really want to write at the moment though but I can't because I don't have word on my laptop so it has stopped me from finishing one of my stories


----------

